# Greetings, just joined after a detailed google browse! *



## JupiterMoon (Oct 30, 2007)

Greetings, just joined after a detailed google browse!

I am interested in becoming a 'known' sperm donor and wondered if there is (or may be) a section for potential donors and recipients to get in touch?  Or am I right in thinking this forum is more for advice?


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## JupiterMoon (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Emma, been a member long?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Jupiter Moon!

Fair play, sorry I can't offer any advice to you, but I'm sure somebody will be along soon to offer advice.

A big welcome though  

Louj x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello Jupiter Moon and welcome to FF

Yes you are right, this site is here to provide advice and support, you are welcome to have a look and post on the Donor board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

but we do not provide a service on FF to put donors and recipients together and you should not seek to advertise your donation to any potential recipients on the site  thanks 
You will find lots of info on the donor board about the process of donation, and please do ask if you have any questions about how to go about being a donor. 
Your decision to help others become parents will be very much appreciated, I'm sure.

Claire x


----------



## JupiterMoon (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for that advice Claire - had I not known or asked I may have gone ahead and broken a cardinal rule and be perceived as something I'm not 

Having cleared that, do you know of any sites that provide what I was asking about -- where donor meets recipient?


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I cant think of any site that would offer that specifically but if you contact your local fertility clinic they may be abe to advise you on becoming a donor and anything else you may need  

Bekie


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

NGDT.co.uk may be able to advise


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi JupiterMoon,
  
      Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  


                        Strawberries x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jupitermoon, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

What a fab thing you are thinking of doing. Can I be nosy and ask what has prompted you to want to be come a donor and why a known donor?

You might want to start with the HFEA, as they could probably point you in the direction of where, if any, known donor lists exist in the uk:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

Lots of luck.

C~x


----------



## JupiterMoon (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Caz

Not sure if a known donor list exists at present but I will try to request it when registering as a donor in the usual way.

I have always wanted marriage with a family (call me old fashioned!) but I cannot see that happening.  Becoming a sperm donor, preferably a known one is the next best thing.  This anonymity idea is much like pollinating; it leaves you forever wondering how your offsprings turned out and probably messes them up in their later years.

I believe there should be a bit of responsibility in all this otherwise it's no different from one-night-stands.


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

Wow, I'm sure somebody will be really grateful to you.
I can't offer any help but good luck.

Best wishes
Jayne


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im not sure if there is a link for known sperm doners on this site or not im sure one of the moderaters will be along to help soon.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Keepinguphope the mods have already been in to help    and explained that we don't link known donors with recipients on FF  

Claire x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *jupiter moon* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

